# 2012 Nissan Rogue AWD, engine Won't Start After Traveling



## angelsergio (7 mo ago)

The vehicle starts well when cold, if I move it on short trips (10 - 15 minutes) I can turn it off and on again without problem, if I make longer trips and turn it off, it does not turn on, it does not have any warning lights on. I leave it for half an hour or sometimes more, try again and it turns on the first time. It has never turned off while driving.
I already changed fuel pump. I recently did a full engine service and gearbox service, but it hasn't gotten any better either.

Any ideas about the fault?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Crank and cam sensors would be "the usual suspects", both can malfunction at cranking speed without throwing codes and both can be susceptible to temperature. Unless maybe you mean it won't crank, that would likely be a starter with worn-out brushes.


----------



## angelsergio (7 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> Crank and cam sensors would be "the usual suspects", both can malfunction at cranking speed without throwing codes and both can be susceptible to temperature. Unless maybe you mean it won't crank, that would likely be a starter with worn-out brushes.


Thank you! I replaced the cam sensor and the fault is gone! I'll keep testing before I consider replacing the crankshaft sensor, but I really appreciate you pointing me in that direction.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Glad I could help, happy motoring!


----------

